# Shouls i put them tougher or keep seperat? snuffley mice



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My 2 pregnant siam girls are a bit snufferly and ther brother who is in a sperat unit is very snufferly. There mum had a respority infection while pregnant and nursing (she was being treated) so i asume they caught it form her. I have some baytrill but was wondering if i should put all 3 in tougher and treat with the one water bottle, which would make the meds last longer or keep them seperat and treat with two water bottles which would use up the meds faster. The females i can have to pick up and listen to here them snuffeling but the male i can here it just by opening his door. I plan to start treatment tomorrow as someone else will be looking after them this weekend, so i would like bottle to last the weekend to advoid them overdosing or forgeting to put the meds in.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You can start by keeping them together, but if it gets any worse I would seperate them. Let the buck stay seperate, though. He might impregnate them shortly after they give birth.


----------

